# Fuel door gasket deteriating



## nuclearnunberg (Feb 21, 2014)

My 05 IBM GTO has the rubber gasket around the fuel door. It is falling apart, most probably due to UV as the car is outside most of the time. Anyone have similar issue? Is a new part available? No luck on the usual sites for stock parts.


----------



## TonesGTO (May 10, 2015)

Same happened to mine I found a new one on eBay.


----------



## gary4n (Apr 1, 2015)

Not mine but I know some guys here already replaced their gaskets. It's not expensive and easy to install.


----------



## nuclearnunberg (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. I just put the new seal on. Looks much better.


----------



## nytmaregto (Feb 10, 2015)

They are real cheap from gtog8ta.com


----------

